# ISO Adult Leopard Tortoise



## Cerissam (May 6, 2019)

We are looking for young adult or adult leopard. We live in central Virginia. Open to a bonded pair and gender. Would love it if located close enough to drive.

Cerissa Morrissette


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 6, 2019)

There are both Facebook and MeWe pages dedicated to 'for sale' and 'wanted'. Lately FB has started to enforce their no animal sales rules, so offered animals do not have prices associated with the, but rather just the message 'contact the seller' . Many such pages have migrated to MeWe a similar kind of social media platform as FaceBook, but less restrictive regarding animals sales.

There are "reptile shows" in many places these days, you might see about a local one. That's a good place to see first, then buy.

Craig's list can work, but is a bit of a hit or miss as there are people selling that are without knowledge of the animals, or outright scammers.

There are a few webpages as well, just google 'reptiles for sale'.

Hopefully your post here will work.


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2019)

Unless you have the room to house them separately do not get a pair. Tortoises do not do good in pairs. One will be bullied to illness or death.
Get one or a Male and 2-3 females or 3 females. Even with those combos they may still need go be separated.


----------



## Cerissam (May 6, 2019)

Thank you both. I haven't looked at MeWe, I'll check it out. I am the member of a couple FB groups, I'll continue to keep an eye out. I have read that they're better alone. I only mentioned a pair if someone didn't want to separate. I talked to 1 breeder who mentioned being incubated together, at certain temps, they'd get a long? But I haven't heard that anywhere else.


----------



## wellington (May 6, 2019)

Cerissam said:


> Thank you both. I haven't looked at MeWe, I'll check it out. I am the member of a couple FB groups, I'll continue to keep an eye out. I have read that they're better alone. I only mentioned a pair if someone didn't want to separate. I talked to 1 breeder who mentioned being incubated together, at certain temps, they'd get a long? But I haven't heard that anywhere else.


That is very poor wrong information. A clutch is incubated together all the time. If you want the correct and updated care info please stick to this forum. Even a lot of the FB groups dont have a clue about proper care. 
You might also check craigslist. Once in a while there are some on there in desperate need of proper care.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 6, 2019)

You can check with the people on here I don’t sell my children . I’ve been raising my Leopards and many others for 19 years . If you would like to talk feel free to text me @ 16236877939 [emoji217]


----------



## sdisaac (Jun 28, 2019)

Cerissam said:


> We are looking for young adult or adult leopard. We live in central Virginia. Open to a bonded pair and gender. Would love it if located close enough to drive.
> 
> Cerissa Morrissette


Hi, I have a leopard tortoise that needs a new home and I'm in arlington virginia. Please let me know if your interested.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2019)

Cerissam said:


> Thank you both. I haven't looked at MeWe, I'll check it out. I am the member of a couple FB groups, I'll continue to keep an eye out. I have read that they're better alone. I only mentioned a pair if someone didn't want to separate. I talked to 1 breeder who mentioned being incubated together, at certain temps, they'd get a long? But I haven't heard that anywhere else.


That sounds like someone who wants to sell two instead of one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2019)

sdisaac said:


> Hi, I have a leopard tortoise that needs a new home and I'm in arlington virginia. Please let me know if your interested.


This sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> This sounds like a match made in heaven!


New member. Sounds suspect too me.


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2019)

Be careful of new members. Do your research to be sure they are not a scam. There are a lot of tortoise scammers.


----------



## sdisaac (Jun 28, 2019)

wellington said:


> New member. Sounds suspect too me.


I can assure you that I am not suspect. I got online today to find a new home for him. we are moving and the HOA is not going to allow him to stay where we are going so I would rather find him a home.


----------



## Cerissam (Jun 28, 2019)

sdisaac said:


> Hi, I have a leopard tortoise that needs a new home and I'm in arlington virginia. Please let me know if your interested.



Hi there, I'd love to talk to you. Would you mind emailing me about him? [email protected]


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 28, 2019)

sdisaac said:


> I can assure you that I am not suspect. I got online today to find a new home for him. we are moving and the HOA is not going to allow him to stay where we are going so I would rather find him a home.



Wow, thats a pretty strict HOA. What’s their rule/guidance on torts? (HOAs really try to be a bit toooo controlling).


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, thats a pretty strict HOA. What’s their rule/guidance on torts? (HOAs really try to be a bit toooo controlling).


I agree. Usually of the ones I no of, would never live with one, but friends have/do. Anything in your back yard is your business as long as it doesnt show over the fence if there is one. In the house is really none of their business.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes. I’m sure it doesnt say “No Reptiles” !


----------



## DeeBug37 (Aug 26, 2019)

Cerissam said:


> We are looking for young adult or adult leopard. We live in central Virginia. Open to a bonded pair and gender. Would love it if located close enough to drive.
> 
> Cerissa Morrissette


I have a bonded pair of males that are around 15 if you are interested and I would be willing to meet halfway.


----------



## Wiking Olaf (Sep 6, 2019)

Ask Tom at Underground Reptiles. I believe he has a pair of bonded pardalis pardalis.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 6, 2019)

NOVA HOA are no joke! I would rather **** off a Supreme Court judge than a NOVA HOA. BTW NOVA is for Northern Virginia as in don’t go there!


----------

